# English employement internet site?



## volcan (Sep 11, 2012)

HI all, I am looking for a independent sales rep. In luxury goods products. Any good employment Internet site I can search?


----------



## Lanky0 (May 14, 2013)

as an employer, yes there are many sites you can look

try google.co.uk and search for job hunting websites that allow employers to post on


----------

